# Leo loves his Daddy!:)



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Look who has QUICKLY become Daddy's dog!!










They really love each other...and him being willing to lay on his lap has made Jesse soooo happy!:biggrin:



















Jesse had just said "We need to get a couch of us boy!"....I think Leo agrees!LOL


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He's GORGEOUS!!! Now where's some Rhett and Brody pics, LOL. 

Is his white side eye blue?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Jynical said:


> Adorable!


Thank you!:smile:



Caty M said:


> He's GORGEOUS!!! Now where's some Rhett and Brody pics, LOL.
> 
> Is his white side eye blue?


Thank you!:biggrin: 

Yes his white side is his blue eye!:smile:

And here is Brody chewing Daddy out for sharing the chair with anyone else!LOL










And here is where they both where when Leo was in his lap(Rhett was eating dinner in his "food spot"!:wink









(and right now Rhett is sitting up on the back of the couch behind me....ya know...like a cat!!!LOL :laugh


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You definitely need a couch! Isn't it funny how they pick their 'person' ? My MIL had a poodle that she did all the feeding, raising, housebreaking, etc....from puppyhood. But it was definitely my father in laws dog. It wouldn't go more then a foot away from him. 

Love the pictures.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Aww, how sweet


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> You definitely need a couch! Isn't it funny how they pick their 'person' ? My MIL had a poodle that she did all the feeding, raising, housebreaking, etc....from puppyhood. But it was definitely my father in laws dog. It wouldn't go more then a foot away from him.
> 
> Love the pictures.


Hehe...yep we need another couch!:lol:
I was/am sitting on our love seat right now.....however Jesse cant play his video game from this side of the room!LOL So he *has* to sit over there....so we are TOTALLY getting a couch for over there!:lol: :tongue:

And yes, Brody and Leo have both TOTALLY taken over Daddy....thus the reason that he *has* to go to training with Leo......because he needs to learn how to train him properly!:wink:



frogdog said:


> Aww, how sweet


Thank you!:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your pug is huge....would you measure him from nose to tail and tell me how long he is?

makes my pug look like a half of a pug.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> your pug is huge....would you measure him from nose to tail and tell me how long he is?
> 
> makes my pug look like a half of a pug.


HAHA..he DOES look huge in pictures!LOL HOWEVER...I just measured him and this is an old picture, but new measurements!:wink:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> your pug is huge....would you measure him from nose to tail and tell me how long he is?
> 
> makes my pug look like a half of a pug.


awww....don't tell Bubba that he's only half a pug. He'll get some kind of complex or low self esteem!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Very cute! My favorite moments are at the end of the day when I finally sit down to watch some TV and my couch gets taken over by Tanis, Tiffa and Mo the cat. Tanis just grins like Leo so happy that he's up on my lap and I can't move.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> awww....don't tell Bubba that he's only half a pug. He'll get some kind of complex or low self esteem!


HAHA...especially considering that BRODY is the part Pug!LOL



mischiefgrrl said:


> Very cute! My favorite moments are at the end of the day when I finally sit down to watch some TV and my couch gets taken over by Tanis, Tiffa and Mo the cat. Tanis just grins like Leo so happy that he's up on my lap and I can't move.


Me too!:happy: Most days they are all 3 with me on the love seat...till Brody decides to sit with Daddy...then Leo goes over and sits in front of them with that "I wish I could join you" look!LOL While Rhett is sitting behind me like a 40lbs cat!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> awww....don't tell Bubba that he's only half a pug. He'll get some kind of complex or low self esteem!


i wouldn't worry too much about bubba's self esteem....but i'm going to measure him....he's shorter, wider at the chest....he's got the face of a pug, but the body of a miniature bully dog....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA...especially considering that BRODY is the part Pug!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!:happy: Most days they are all 3 with me on the love seat...till Brody decides to sit with Daddy...then Leo goes over and sits in front of them with that "I wish I could join you" look!LOL While Rhett is sitting behind me like a 40lbs cat!!LOL :laugh:


what's brody's other part?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


>


"Daddy.. I TOLD you.. for the last time.. NO MORE COLLIES ON THE CHAIR!"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> what's brody's other part?


He is 1/2 Pug(full Pug Mommy) then from Daddy, 1/8 Lhasa, 1/8 Shih Tzu, 1/8 Pug, and 1/8 Caviler King Charles Spaniel.

I never saw his Dad's dad...but supposedly he was cute...here are mommy and daddy:
Bailey and Buggsey:










and then G'ma on Daddy's side(the Lhasa and Shih Tzu are from her)
Brandy(R.I.P.)










(They are all owned by a friend of mine....she is against chopping the balls of Buggsey because of his age....and now since Brody's litter he cant seem to do anything....so thankfully no more puppies!!)

I would take Bailey in a heart beat! She is a GREAT looking Pug and LOVES Jesse and I both....but her and Bugs are so attached that they cant sepirate them, but if/when he is gone I am going to try and convince my friend to let me have her!!LOL



Caty M said:


> "Daddy.. I TOLD you.. for the last time.. NO MORE COLLIES ON THE CHAIR!"


HAHA...EXACTLY!!LOL


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh, those pictures....are adorable!!!!! How my husband wishes Louis to be like that! On the rare occasion that he does climb into our lap, he just gets overheated so darn easily...even in the winter!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

schtuffy said:


> Oh, those pictures....are adorable!!!!! How my husband wishes Louis to be like that! On the rare occasion that he does climb into our lap, he just gets overheated so darn easily...even in the winter!


Thank you so much!:smile:

It was 85 in the house, they where both VERY much so over heated....but Leo still climbed up in his Daddy's lap for some cuddle time!LOL

Jesse kept saying "Im getting a LITTLE warm here boy!" Leo would shift(as seen in the different pictures) and then lay his head right back down!LOL (I can just see Leo and Brody both cuddling with Daddy once it turns cold!LOL)


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That pic of Brody with your husband is a classic. 
You know, despite myself, I've become quite partial to pugs over the past couple of years. There is just something about them, don't know what it is, even though I look after my friends pugs sometimes and often I can't hear the TV over their breathing! I can see myself getting one, a lot later on in life though. That picture of Brody's Mum kindof cements it.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Thank you so much!:smile:
> 
> It was 85 in the house, they where both VERY much so over heated....but Leo still climbed up in his Daddy's lap for some cuddle time!LOL
> 
> Jesse kept saying "Im getting a LITTLE warm here boy!" Leo would shift(as seen in the different pictures) and then lay his head right back down!LOL (I can just see Leo and Brody both cuddling with Daddy once it turns cold!LOL)


....too cute!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> That pic of Brody with your husband is a classic.
> You know, despite myself, I've become quite partial to pugs over the past couple of years. There is just something about them, don't know what it is, even though I look after my friends pugs sometimes and often I can't hear the TV over their breathing! I can see myself getting one, a lot later on in life though. That picture of Brody's Mum kindof cements it.


I TOTALLY know what you mean!! If you would have come to me Aug '08 and told me that in '11 I would own a Puggie I would have laughed in your face....HOWEVER then when I met Bailiey(or Bailiee as I like) in Jan '09 I TOTALLY fell in love with her and wanted her to be mine sooo bad!LOL 

Now...well I wouldnt trade my little munchkin man for anything...no matter what I say to him when Im frustrated and want him to use the brain that nature gave him!LOL But I mean, how could I have said no to this little face?!










And here is my only other picture of Bailiee.....her in her pudgy glory!LOL


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh your pictures are so precious!
And it looks like your husband really loves all of them!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh your pictures are so precious!
> And it looks like your husband really loves all of them!


Thank you Janet!!:smile:

and yes, Jesse loves our boys, especially his two, Brody and Leo!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL sometimes it just happens that you fall in love with a breed that is generally opposite to what you normally go for. I'll admit, I'm not a short face/wide body/short legs kind of dog lover, but pugs are growing on me haha.

Same with bull terriers! Opposite to what I go for generally but I LOVE them!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Caty M said:


> LOL sometimes it just happens that you fall in love with a breed that is generally opposite to what you normally go for. I'll admit, I'm not a short face/wide body/short legs kind of dog lover, but pugs are growing on me haha.
> 
> Same with bull terriers! Opposite to what I go for generally but I LOVE them!!


Yeah, thats funny, you are so right. I really love the herding breeds, so pugs are the absolute opposite of everything I've ever loved and wanted in a dog. I can't explain it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> LOL sometimes it just happens that you fall in love with a breed that is generally opposite to what you normally go for. I'll admit, I'm not a short face/wide body/short legs kind of dog lover, but pugs are growing on me haha.
> 
> Same with bull terriers! Opposite to what I go for generally but I LOVE them!!





MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah, thats funny, you are so right. I really love the herding breeds, so pugs are the absolute opposite of everything I've ever loved and wanted in a dog. I can't explain it.


I just told Brody that and he said "BWAHAHAA....another couple converts!!LOL :lol:"

:tongue:


----------

